# PolishAngel High Gloss & Rapid Waxx



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

Looking to treat my owns cars  & want some advise on PA products?

Thanks,

Rappy :thumb:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

high gloss i have used its expensive but very good, you could try the carnauba arts as these are excellent, for me its better than the high gloss.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Waxmode did a good polish angel review on youtube, there wasn't much in it between high gloss and rapidwaxx except the price,its worth a look
I have rapidwaxx and master sealant, both are brilliant 
The Ultimate finish stock polish angel products in the UK, i have a bought a few items from them and always get good service 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the Highgloss...even on white it is fantastic! 

I am likely going to dabble more with PA products, but from what I have seen and know, they just dont disappoint. And less is more...in terms of product use etc.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Gas head said:


> high gloss i have used its expensive but very good, you could try the carnauba arts as these are excellent, for me its better than the high gloss.


Gas head,have you tried any of the Carnauba Flake Cream waxes? Very enticing has well..


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

What is the shelf life on these products?

I seem to remember a friend trying PA products ( will need to check which ones) And in less than 1 yr they had dried up & needed to be thrown away.

Anybody else found this?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm looking to buy a bundle

High Gloss
Rapid Waxx
Supersport PTFE wheel wax


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Rappy said:


> I'm looking to buy a bundle
> 
> High Gloss
> Rapid Waxx
> Supersport PTFE wheel wax


I have 3 products that have been open for 6 months or so. All are fine.

Cosmic V2, high gloss and rapidwaxx.

Personally when i buy some more PA products i won't be buying both rapidwaxx and high gloss. There too similar. I like rapidwaxx more, more value, smells better, not much better, and i had to tear off the sexually suggestive label on high gloss haha Its a car not a woman!

Many options. Master sealant, cream waxes, cosmic or viking liquid sio2/tio2 sealants.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

noorth said:


> I have 3 products that have been open for 6 months or so. All are fine.
> 
> Cosmic V2, high gloss and rapidwaxx.
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumb:

Based on your experience. What products would you buy again?

And like to try?


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

I have Cosmic spritz, it’s my favorite topper and i’ve had it open for a year still good. It’s best topper i’ve used barely edging out Overcoat due to it adding more depth to my shadow black paint. Weirdly followed in close third by a surprisingly cheap but great product Griots Ceramic 3-1.

I have Supersport for the wheels and not as excited about that. Works well but i do believe you can get similar protection cheaper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Rappy said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Based on your experience. What products would you buy again?
> 
> And like to try?


I really like all 3 products. 

If my car was garaged i would try the cream waxes and color charged spray toppers.

But for a outside car in cold climates i'm looking for a easy to use full blown ceramic, that i will top with polish angel sprays, cosmic spirtz is very liked for instance.

That said no regrets buying any of the polish angel stuff i have. Its very nice stuff. Not magic but pretty cool. :driver:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Not tried Rapid WAx but I've High Gloss plus many others, high gloss gives that extra Wow effect and a fantastic product, easy on easy off 

Ultimate finish have 15% off for Black Friday so great time to pick some products up.

I've just temporary applied Wulfinte to my bonnet this morning, had planned to polish with essence but rain put a stop to that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Just a FYI checkout:

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/

They have MSDS files for some of the polish angel stuff.

Rapidwaxx has a lot of sio2/tio2 for instance. High gloss is very high on tio2, pun intended!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks Noorth:thumb:

Looking at Rapid Wax, Cosmic Blitz & High Gloss now.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I've used:

High Gloss
Rapid Wax
PTFE Supersport Wheel Wax
Blue Xilion
& Glasscoat shampoo

High Gloss was the first I used and was a true 'WOW' product for me. Very very impressed. I would like to try Cosmic Spritz in the near future.

I've been very happy with all Polish Angel products I've tried so far.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Muska said:


> I've used:
> 
> High Gloss
> Rapid Wax
> ...


Cosmic and HG are very very similar - only in certain lighting conditions could I differentiate between them, and even then the difference was slight. Cosmic Spritz did last marginally longer for me though. I've been doing a lot of coating topper testing and there are as close to perfection as I've found... there is no 'best' but on balance these and KK Overcoat are at the very top based on my needs. The only downsides being their price, poor chemical resistance and their smooth but not super slick finish, which you'd notice if you were using something like BeadMaker.

Enter RapidWaxx... this is definitely next on my list to try as it appears to bead as well as either, is slicker and much cheaper. I am tempted, but I want to deplete my current supply first and leave it for the better weather. I'm in a weird phase where I know for a fact that the pre-washes I typically use during winter degrade the PA products pretty quickly (not re-opening the debate, with PA products the degradation is factual), I know Rapidwaxx is unlikely to be any different hence the holding off.

I really like their Carnuaba Arts colour charged spray waxes visually though like CS and HG - not super slick. Their SuperSport Wheel Wax (it's really a coating topper) gives some really fun water behaviour and exceptional gloss when topping what can be rather unspectacular wheel coatings (C5 for example). It's only marginally useful on uncoated alloys, find it lasts just over a month which is good but not the best out there - it's all about how it performs visually, as per the rest of the brand.

As a side note, accept that no PA product will achieve it's top performance for the advertised duration, so you're going to be applying regularly anyway... would never use them on a customer's car.. they're for enthusiasts who want to give their pride and joy the best of the best. Your first PA purchase begins a slippery slope of purchases from the heart rather than the head.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I love POLISH ANGEL products.

Rapidwaxx is an absolute winner for me it is so slick and beads amazingly.

I always make sure I've got a bottle on the shelf for the Porsche.

Carnauba Arts I've used Black Wulfenite on the midnight black MINI.
Its what got me in to Polish Angel.

Amazing, but smells seriously like boot polish.

Products are so easy to apply and buff.
I use these over Master Sealant - another product which is ALWAYS on my shelf


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

James_R said:


> I love POLISH ANGEL products.
> 
> Rapidwaxx is an absolute winner for me it is so slick and beads amazingly.
> 
> ...


Only limited usage of Master Sealant James but wasn't impressed! Lovely to use but the whole application process... applying, waiting, removing, repeat is a little OTT when it comes to the real world standalone durability. Nice slickness to the panel and visual appeal, certainly take it over a high end wax but it's nothing on Cosmic or HG for ease of application or durability IME.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> Only limited usage of Master Sealant James but wasn't impressed! Lovely to use but the whole application process... applying, waiting, removing, repeat is a little OTT when it comes to the real world standalone durability. Nice slickness to the panel and visual appeal, certainly take it over a high end wax but it's nothing on Cosmic or HG for ease of application or durability IME.


Used it for a few years mate, although the Porsche gets used, it is garaged all the time.

I used to use it on my CR-Z (daily, but also garage) and it was amazing and durable on the pearl white.

I apply with a finishing pad on the DA, then leave it overnight in the garage and remove the following day.

Goes on SOOO easy, and comes off just as easy too.

I find MS a great product.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

James_R said:


> Used it for a few years mate, although the Porsche gets used, it is garaged all the time.
> 
> I used to use it on my CR-Z (daily, but also garage) and it was amazing and durable on the pearl white.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you had such different results! To be fair I never left it to sit overnight, just the recommended 30 mins per coat with 30 mins between coats if I remember correctly.

Do you top MS regularly or have you been using it standalone?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

James_R said:


> I love POLISH ANGEL products.
> 
> Rapidwaxx is an absolute winner for me it is so slick and beads amazingly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

James_R said:


> Used it for a few years mate, although the Porsche gets used, it is garaged all the time.
> 
> I used to use it on my CR-Z (daily, but also garage) and it was amazing and durable on the pearl white.
> 
> ...


May need to add MS to my list.

Great to hear how easy it is to use.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> Interesting that you had such different results! To be fair I never left it to sit overnight, just the recommended 30 mins per coat with 30 mins between coats if I remember correctly.
> 
> Do you top MS regularly or have you been using it standalone?


Every now and again I top it up with Rapidwaxx.

They seem to go really well with each other.
They are my favourite two products I think. :argie:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Rappy said:


> May need to add MS to my list.
> 
> Great to hear how easy it is to use.


A little bottle lasts ages.

I've had mine 5 years or so I guess?
I think I had the 100ml bottle which was around £30 at the time.

Its pretty much empty now though, and I'll get another bottle next time I put a big order in.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

i just applied high gloss, 3 hours ago, after a wash with reset and i'm still blown away. It looks fantasic on a blue car.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

James_R said:


> A little bottle lasts ages.
> 
> I've had mine 5 years or so I guess?
> I think I had the 100ml bottle which was around £30 at the time.
> ...


Thanks again :thumb: Will be ordering this.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

noorth said:


> i just applied high gloss, 3 hours ago, after a wash with reset and i'm still blown away. It looks fantasic on a blue car.


Thanks again :thumb: Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

James_R said:


> A little bottle lasts ages.
> 
> I've had mine 5 years or so I guess?
> I think I had the 100ml bottle which was around £30 at the time.
> ...


i had the cosmic V2 50ml bottle. I only got 2 messy coats on one car - 5 years of product??


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

noorth said:


> i had the cosmic V2 50ml bottle. I only got 2 messy coats on one car - 5 years of product??


Only applied it once every 6-9 months or so max.

And topped with Rapidwaxx periodically thereafter.

I don't know if it is quite as effective at this age as when it was first opened but it seems to be doing its job tbh


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Did a Fenylab Pure rinseless followed by an Ammo Frothe Waterless.

Topped with KK Overcoat then Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz.

If you have both definitely try it. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

noorth said:


> i had the cosmic V2 50ml bottle. I only got 2 messy coats on one car - 5 years of product??


Definately over applying the product, with all Polish Angel products a little goes a long, long way.
A 50ml bottle of Cosmic V2 should give you at leastt 8-10 coats on average size cars.
I use this all the time on my customers cars & it's a brilliant product, easy on & off and leaves a really warm, deep shine.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

The Rover said:


> Definately over applying the product, with all Polish Angel products a little goes a long, long way.
> A 50ml bottle of Cosmic V2 should give you at leastt 8-10 coats on average size cars.
> I use this all the time on my customers cars & it's a brilliant product, easy on & off and leaves a really warm, deep shine.


Really...., yeah i love it has well it was striking at first, maybe i just got used to it. It gave me more of a wow factor then high gloss.

Even esoteric say you can probably only get 4 coats on one car.... really i got almost that, i applied some to another car and still have a little bit left. Maybe do a few panels.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

The Rover said:


> Definately over applying the product, with all Polish Angel products a little goes a long, long way.
> A 50ml bottle of Cosmic V2 should give you at leastt 8-10 coats on average size cars.
> I use this all the time on my customers cars & it's a brilliant product, easy on & off and leaves a really warm, deep shine.


i really find it hard to believe you can coat a car with 5ml of cosmic V2 though thats ridiculous.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

I would advise starting with Rapidwaxx 200ml first for anyone just stating to dip into Polish Angel. After all of my product testing I know that the formulas between Rapidwaxx, High Gloss, and Cosmic Spritz, are fundamentally very similar to each other. They all leave the same levels of satisfaction in terms of application which is perhaps Polish Angel’s biggest strengths for me. 

While they may differ in terms of the concentration of sio2 to tio2 content, ultimately in a blind test I would be unable to determine consistent differences between these in the short term. Try Rapidwaxx first to see if Polish Angel really piques your interests, if so then you can fall down the rabbit hole of Cosmic Spritz vs High Gloss once you are running low on Rapidwaxx.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Loach said:


> I would advise starting with Rapidwaxx 200ml first for anyone just stating to dip into Polish Angel. After all of my product testing I know that the formulas between Rapidwaxx, High Gloss, and Cosmic Spritz, are fundamentally very similar to each other. They all leave the same levels of satisfaction in terms of application which is perhaps Polish Angel's biggest strengths for me.
> 
> While they may differ in terms of the concentration of sio2 to tio2 content, ultimately in a blind test I would be unable to determine consistent differences between these in the short term. Try Rapidwaxx first to see if Polish Angel really piques your interests, if so then you can fall down the rabbit hole of Cosmic Spritz vs High Gloss once you are running low on Rapidwaxx.


Hi Loach,

Was just watching your video on these this morning, would you rate any of these as more suitable for a ceramic coated vehicle? as it appears Rapidwaxx is Carnuba based and CS/HG have Sio2/Tio2
I'm currently using Megs hybrid ceramic detailer and was looking for a little extra performance!

Thanks 
Glen


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Glen B said:


> Hi Loach,
> 
> Was just watching your video on these this morning, would you rate any of these as more suitable for a ceramic coated vehicle? as it appears Rapidwaxx is Carnuba based and CS/HG have Sio2/Tio2
> I'm currently using Megs hybrid ceramic detailer and was looking for a little extra performance!
> ...


Rapidwaxx has Silicon and Titanium Dioxide in it too, albeit less than say Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

I find my interest piqued more and more by Polish Angel, namely Rapidwaxx and Cosmic Spritz. As per recommendations above I think ill be trying Rapidwaxx before forking out for CS just yet. 

How long would you expect before the hydrophobics die off and its time to top up? Would you expect maybe a month? I appreciate this isnt black/white, just trying to guage. I think Loach mentioned around a month in vid (solid review btw). 

Im basically in the same boat as Glen B; will be used to top Cancoat periodically, and wanted to try something with abit more punch.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Mclarxn said:


> I find my interest piqued more and more by Polish Angel, namely Rapidwaxx and Cosmic Spritz. As per recommendations above I think ill be trying Rapidwaxx before forking out for CS just yet.
> 
> How long would you expect before the hydrophobics die off and its time to top up? Would you expect maybe a month? I appreciate this isnt black/white, just trying to guage. I think Loach mentioned around a month in vid (solid review btw).
> 
> ...


Rapidwaxx is slicker, hydrophobics and gloss every bit as good and cheaper to buy. No brainer..

Just trialling rapidwaxx at the moment so I can't comment on durability, but I don't find any polish angel lsp to retain top top performance for over 2 months and less if you're using strong snow foams as from experience they are highly susceptible to certain cleaners (auto foam, eight below included).

The good news is that they melt into the paint and are as easy to apply as the simplest qd so the only issue with re-topping is £ (though a little goes a long way). One towel and ten minutes does a whole saloon car.

Yes there are better value products available, longer lasting too but would recommend any true enthusiast to try them for the amazing user experience and unique look .

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Mclarxn said:


> I find my interest piqued more and more by Polish Angel, namely Rapidwaxx and Cosmic Spritz. As per recommendations above I think ill be trying Rapidwaxx before forking out for CS just yet.
> 
> How long would you expect before the hydrophobics die off and its time to top up? Would you expect maybe a month? I appreciate this isnt black/white, just trying to guage. I think Loach mentioned around a month in vid (solid review btw).
> 
> ...


Rapidwaxx on its own is 4-6 weeks IME for super nice beads.

I actually finished putting 2 coats of rapidwaxx on my test panel lastnight. Its still in the basement. I'm going to laid it outside tomorrow before i leave for work for 4 weeks.

Test panel was polished at least 100 passes and purposely scratch many times.

I cleared the last scratched test with all kinds of pads using sonax cutmax, perfect finish and 3d1. Then finshed out with gyeon primer. The next day i applied 3 coats of rapidwaxx actually.

I finally figured out if you turn the spray nozzle 180 degrees from close it sprays nicely.

I love the smell of rapidwaxx too! 500ml would last you quite sometime even using it every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks guys!

Well thats me convinced, itll be going my next order! Heard nothing but good things about it so looking forward to trying it out.

If i get a month out of it I might be on to a winner. Typically only use the gentler foams aswell so maybe that will help prolong life.

Will check back when ive treat the car with it!

Into the PA wormhole I go...

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Mclarxn said:


> Into the PA wormhole I go...


Enjoy the ride, it's a delicious trip!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

That’s an impressive collection 👍


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Got round to using PA Rapidwaxx today to top up my Cancoat and damn is this easy on.. almost reminds me of using Megs UQW when i first got into all this.. just melts into the paint and spreads so easy.

Also seem to make the car look just that little bit better! Whether that was my rose tinted specs or not who knows but I'll take it!!

Will hold my full verdict until i get an idea of the hydrophobicity, durability etc but have to say it was a pleasure to work with.

Not sure if Id reach for anything else if this provides with water behaviour and lasts around a month. What a gem..









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I love rapidwaxx. Once you get more familiar with it it will be even more fun. I think it has a great smell too. And it pops.

I still have some high gloss, maybe i will do a side by side comparison with rapidwaxx when i get home in 3 weeks. But i really don't see much of a difference in looks. Especially from a distance. I really don't understand why high gloss and cosmic are so much more expensive frankly.

FYI: When i turn the spray nozzle roughly 180 degrees starting from closed i get a good mist to work with.

If i had one complaint about Polish angel besides the price are their spray nozzles.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Used it again today on my partners car, couldnt help myself.. it does have a very nice smell, almost hard to put this stuff down! 

Very good pointer about the nozzle too Noorth, always struggled finding the best output but a ~180° twist does the job! Cheers man. 

Id agree, the only downside i can see so far would be the price relative to competition. However, I do very much enjoy using the product and i suppose thats why most of us are here hah! 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Mclarxn said:


> Used it again today on my partners car, couldnt help myself.. it does have a very nice smell, almost hard to put this stuff down!
> 
> Very good pointer about the nozzle too Noorth, always struggled finding the best output but a ~180° twist does the job! Cheers man.
> 
> ...


Rapidwaxx is worth it IMO. The look and water behavior are ceramic like with a soft glow. 500ml of Rapidwaxx should last someone looking after 1 car over a year with top ups every 1-2mths. So for the quality of the finish its not super expensive. Unlike high gloss and cosmic.

And yeah, 180 turn works fine for me. The first few times i used polish angel it was not overly enjoyable due to the spray noozle. I had to play around with the nozzle and a 200ml bottle of high gloss is like over 50 pounds! Its a dream to use now. The more experience i get into detailing i've realized you have to work with a product for a while to really enjoy it. Unless its totally junk of course. I also switched to spraying the product into a microfiber towel instead of a applicator pad.

Its quite normal but i believe some people waste more money in the long run by going for a cheap product and not using it up because they don't like it. I won't be that guy that has a shelf full of products that i will give or throw away...

Looking forward to topping my ceramic coating with rapidwaxx later this year. I still have probably 400ml.


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi guys, regarding Rapid Waxx,what will you use to clean your car during the winter months ,i understand that BH Autofoam and Autowash are not favoured.
Regards.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

stan laurel said:


> Hi guys, regarding Rapid Waxx,what will you use to clean your car during the winter months ,i understand that BH Autofoam and Autowash are not favoured.
> 
> Regards.


I used some detailed online citrus pre wash and ultimate finish snow foam today, i used garage therapy one shampoo after that

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi PT1,thank you for the reply,would you use these products for each wash ?. What dilution ratio's do you use ?.
Redards.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

It all depends how dirty the car is. Generally ill just use a snowfoam followed by a shampoo 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Mclarxn said:


> Got round to using PA Rapidwaxx today to top up my Cancoat and damn is this easy on.. almost reminds me of using Megs UQW when i first got into all this.. just melts into the paint and spreads so easy.
> 
> Also seem to make the car look just that little bit better! Whether that was my rose tinted specs or not who knows but I'll take it!!
> 
> ...


Keep us updated, I'm keen to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Noorth - I have to agree with you here. I think Rapidwaxx is a gem and worth it for me too personally.

This is one of the few products I can see myself reaching for time and time again now, as opposed to some that, I admit, are now becoming ornaments.. 

Keep up posted on your thoughts! 

Glen B - Gave my car the first wash today after a week or so of very few miles but heavy snow and rain.

The car was still relatively clean.

If im being honest with myself, I think Im close to being sold at this point. 

Cant speak for durability as were only a week deep at this point but as far as hydrophobicity goes, this trades blows with the big hitters ive tried; Fusso & BSD. Partner that with how mindlessly easy the application is, how nice it smells (subjective ofc), and potential durability, its quickly becoming something I chose over most other topper products (Megs HCD, Elixir, Wetcoat, Cure, BSD, Reload). 

I also really do enjoy working with the product, and that for me really is the cherry on the cake. 

Will keep updates rolling.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Switching to all PA products :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I keep reading about PA products so now I'm going to give PA Rapidwax a blast after a quick polish with PA Final Master II polish.

I'll post up my findings once the weather picks up a tad.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Mclarxn said:


> Noorth - I have to agree with you here. I think Rapidwaxx is a gem and worth it for me too personally.
> 
> This is one of the few products I can see myself reaching for time and time again now, as opposed to some that, I admit, are now becoming ornaments..
> 
> ...


This for me sums up my experience with every PA LSP I have used.

Don't get your hopes up on durability or chemical resistance but other than that - they're as good visually and as hydrophobic as pretty much anything out there. Rapidwaxx is slick and actually decent value for what you're getting. It's the ease of use which is the biggest draw though.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> I keep reading about PA products so now I'm going to give PA Rapidwax a blast after a quick polish with PA Final Master II polish.
> 
> I'll post up my findings once the weather picks up a tad.


You'll love it mate :thumb:
Its so nice to use.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

James_R said:


> You'll love it mate :thumb:
> Its so nice to use.


Could not agree more :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Just to pump up rapidwaxx even more.  

When i was racking my brain over what coating i wanted to use this year i never even considered staying within the brand for my spray topper maintenance. I ended up getting Nv Nova Evo.

I already have rapiddwax and a little bit of high gloss!

I haven't been at this so long has many here but i have no desire to leave rapidwaxx on the shelf - colly 845 is there and some junk chemical guys stuff. I wish i would of used it 2 weeks ago after a touchless wash instead of tacsystems aqua waterless has a drying aid. Which still beads very nicely just not so much fun.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Just ordered a 200ml bottle of rapiddwax, let's see if this takes me down the PA rabbit hole.
Never used anything from them before.
Hope it helps my sapphire black paint pop lol


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

bellguy said:


> Just ordered a 200ml bottle of rapiddwax, let's see if this takes me down the PA rabbit hole.
> Never used anything from them before.
> Hope it helps my sapphire black paint pop lol


Enjoy, it's a fantastic premium product :thumb::thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

bellguy said:


> Just ordered a 200ml bottle of rapiddwax, let's see if this takes me down the PA rabbit hole.
> Never used anything from them before.
> Hope it helps my sapphire black paint pop lol


Its great! ....but you will end up getting the carnauba arts black wulfenite too..... Like i did 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Just ordered a 200ml bottle of rapiddwax, let's see if this takes me down the PA rabbit hole.
> Never used anything from them before.
> Hope it helps my sapphire black paint pop lol


You won't go wrong with PA, stunning results, easy application and amazing water beading 






































PA Centurion + Wulfinte 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow, now that looks very very nice, thanks for the pics etc, i look forwards to trying it :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Polish angel are definitely some of the easiest LSP's i ever used.

Surprised Cosmic paint sealant V2 isn't more popular. Probably the price and the first version didn't last long from what i read.

My cosmic V2 with a few top ups is holding up fine since about last june.

This year though i will be going full blown ceramic. Nv Nova Evo and i will be using Cquartz 3.0 on a few panels. Put it on a test panel lastnight. Its not hard to use. A strong smell though cquartz.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Polish Angel UK have a 15% Valentines discount valid for 24 hours only using the code LOVE. 

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan W said:


> Polish Angel UK have a 15% Valentines discount valid for 24 hours only using the code LOVE.
> 
> Alan W


Did you ever get your much delayed bottle of Cosmic Spritz Alan?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Did you ever get your much delayed bottle of Cosmic Spritz Alan?


A refund was eventually received. 

Alan W


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Alan W said:


> Polish Angel UK have a 15% Valentines discount valid for 24 hours only using the code LOVE.
> 
> Alan W


:lol:
That's typical lol, I ordered mine 24 hours earlier 
Never mind, as long as I like it all is good


----------

